# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour ghép đoàn hàng ngày: HUẾ - PHONG NHA - HUẾ ( đi trong ngày)

## thangthanglongtour

HUẾ - PHONG NHA - HUẾ
Phương tiện: Xe du lịch - Thời gian: Đi và về trong ngày (ghép đoàn)
_Giấu mình trong núi đá vôi được che chở bởi những cánh rừng nhiệt đới, Phong Nha giờ đây đã trở nên nổi tiếng bởi sự hào phóng của tạo hoá đã ban tặng cho vùng đất này một hệ thống hang động thật lộng lẫy với con sông ngầm được xác định là dài nhất thế giới._

*Sáng: 6h00:* Xe và HDV đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi thăm động Phong Nha. Trên đường đi trên đường tham quan Thánh Địa La Vang (được mệnh danh là Tiểu Vương Cung Thánh Đường) tiếp tục hành trình quý khách được giới thiệu về các địa danh lịch sử Cách Mạng như: Thành cổ Quảng Trị, Căn Cứ Dốc Miếu, cầu Hiền Lương, sông Bến Hải... Đến Quảng Bình, tham quan vườn Quốc gia Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng, ăn trưa tại bến thuyền Xuân Sơn.


*Chiều: 13h00:* Du thuyền trên sông Son vào thăm động Phong Nha (hang Bi Kí, Động Cô Tiên, động Cung đình), 

*15h00* Xe đón khách tại bến thuyền, khởi hành về Huế theo đường Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường ghé thăm nghĩa trang Trường Sơn, tiếp tục khởi hành về Huế, 
*19h00* về Huế trả khách tại điểm hẹn.
Kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp lại trong những chương trình sau!

*Bao gồm:*
-	Xe tham quan đời mới, máy lạnh. HDV nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.
-	Ăn trưa trong chương trình: 80.000Đ/Bữa/khách,
-	Nước uống 02 chai 0,5 lit/người/ngày.
-	Bảo hiểm du lịch mức: 10.000.000 Đ/Vụ.
-	Vé tham quan suốt tuyến theo chương trình.
*Không bao gồm:*  Chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình

Xin vui lòng liên hệ Thăng Long City Tour để có giá tốt nhất
*THĂNG LONG CITY TOUR*
*Địa chỉ:* 76 Lê Lợi - TP Huế
*Điện thoại:* 054.3838.666 Fax: 054.3834.533
*Web:* http://www.tourhue24h.com
http://www.citytourrestaurant.com
http://www.thuexehue.com
*Liên hệ:* Mr. Thắng - 0982.498.191
*Mail:* thangthanglongtour@gmail.com

----------


## thangthanglongtour

Tour Phong Nha 1 ngày xuất phát từ Huế, đi về trong ngày, đưa quý khách khám phá động Phong Nha, di sản văn hóa thế giới. Động Phong Nha được ví: :”Thiên nam đệ nhất động”
ĐIỂM NHẤN TOUR PHONG NHA 1 NGÀY

“Phong Nha là một trong hai hang động đẹp nhất thế giới” với 7 Guinness:
– Hang nước dài nhất.
– Cửa hang cao và rộng nhất.
– Bãi cát và đá rộng đẹp nhất.
– Hồ ngầm đẹp nhất.
– Thạch nhũ tráng lệ và kỳ ảo nhất.
– Dòng sông ngầm dài nhất.
– Hang khô rộng và đẹp nhất.
Sông son - Động Phong Nha - Quảng Bình tour phong nha 1 ngày
Bến thuyền Sông son – Động Phong Nha – Quảng Bình
mat-troi-logo tour phong nha 1 ngày LỊCH TRÌNH TOUR PHONG NHA 1 NGÀY

SÁNG – 06:00 Xe và HDV đón khách tại các khách sạn trung tâm TP Huế, khởi hành tham quan Tour Phong Nha 1 ngày.
Trên đường đi trên đường tham quan Thánh Địa La Vang (được mệnh danh là Tiểu Vương Cung Thánh Đường) tiếp tục hành trình quý khách được giới thiệu về các địa danh lịch sử Cách Mạng như: Thành cổ Quảng Trị, Căn Cứ Dốc Miếu, cầu Hiền Lương, sông Bến Hải… Đến Quảng Bình, tham quan vườn Quốc gia Phong Nha – Kẻ Bàng.
thanh-dia-la-vang tour phong nha 1 ngày
Thánh địa La Vang
TRƯA Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng bến thuyền Sông Son.
CHIỀU – 13:00 Tiếp tục Tour Phong Nha 1 ngày, quý khách du thuyền trên sông Son vào thăm động Phong Nha (hang Bi Kí, Động Cô Tiên, động Cung đình).
15:00 Xe đón khách tại bến thuyền, khởi hành về Huế theo đường Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường ghé thăm nghĩa trang Trường Sơn, tiếp tục khởi hành về Huế,
19:00 Đến Huế trả khách tại các điểm xuất phát ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình! Hẹn gặp lại các chương trình sau!
Phía trong động Phong Nha tour phong nha 1 ngày
Phía trong động Phong Nha
mat-troi-logo tour phong nha 1 ngày GIÁ TOUR PHONG NHA 1 NGÀY 549.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH

LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT TOUR
DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM TOUR PHONG NHA 1 NGÀY
– Xe du lịch tham quan, chất lượng cao
– HDV vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, thuyết minh 2 tiếng Anh và tiếng Việt
– Ăn trưa trong chương trình 80.000VNĐ/suất/người
– Nước uống 02 chai, 0,5 lít/người/ngày
– Bảo hiểm du lịch 10.000.000VNĐ/người/vụ
– Vé tham quan động Phong Nha
– Thuyền vào động Động Phong Nha
flip-flops-icon tour phong nha 1 ngày DỊCH VỤ KHÔNG BAO GỒM TOUR PHONG NHA 1 NGÀY
– Chi phí cá nhân
– VAT

Vui lòng liên hệ 0935.167.222 Mr Thắng
http://webdulichmientrung.com
http://dulichhue.biz
http://webdulichhue.com

----------


## thangthanglongtour

Tour Phong Nha 1 ngày xuất phát từ Huế, đi về trong ngày, đưa quý khách khám phá động Phong Nha, di sản văn hóa thế giới. Động Phong Nha được ví: :”Thiên nam đệ nhất động”
ĐIỂM NHẤN TOUR PHONG NHA 1 NGÀY

“Phong Nha là một trong hai hang động đẹp nhất thế giới” với 7 Guinness:
– Hang nước dài nhất.
– Cửa hang cao và rộng nhất.
– Bãi cát và đá rộng đẹp nhất.
– Hồ ngầm đẹp nhất.
– Thạch nhũ tráng lệ và kỳ ảo nhất.
– Dòng sông ngầm dài nhất.
– Hang khô rộng và đẹp nhất.
Sông son - Động Phong Nha - Quảng Bình tour phong nha 1 ngày
Bến thuyền Sông son – Động Phong Nha – Quảng Bình
mat-troi-logo tour phong nha 1 ngày LỊCH TRÌNH TOUR PHONG NHA 1 NGÀY

SÁNG – 06:00 Xe và HDV đón khách tại các khách sạn trung tâm TP Huế, khởi hành tham quan Tour Phong Nha 1 ngày.
Trên đường đi trên đường tham quan Thánh Địa La Vang (được mệnh danh là Tiểu Vương Cung Thánh Đường) tiếp tục hành trình quý khách được giới thiệu về các địa danh lịch sử Cách Mạng như: Thành cổ Quảng Trị, Căn Cứ Dốc Miếu, cầu Hiền Lương, sông Bến Hải… Đến Quảng Bình, tham quan vườn Quốc gia Phong Nha – Kẻ Bàng.
thanh-dia-la-vang tour phong nha 1 ngày
Thánh địa La Vang
TRƯA Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng bến thuyền Sông Son.
CHIỀU – 13:00 Tiếp tục Tour Phong Nha 1 ngày, quý khách du thuyền trên sông Son vào thăm động Phong Nha (hang Bi Kí, Động Cô Tiên, động Cung đình).
15:00 Xe đón khách tại bến thuyền, khởi hành về Huế theo đường Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường ghé thăm nghĩa trang Trường Sơn, tiếp tục khởi hành về Huế,
19:00 Đến Huế trả khách tại các điểm xuất phát ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình! Hẹn gặp lại các chương trình sau!
Phía trong động Phong Nha tour phong nha 1 ngày
Phía trong động Phong Nha
mat-troi-logo tour phong nha 1 ngày GIÁ TOUR PHONG NHA 1 NGÀY 549.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH

LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT TOUR
DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM TOUR PHONG NHA 1 NGÀY
– Xe du lịch tham quan, chất lượng cao
– HDV vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, thuyết minh 2 tiếng Anh và tiếng Việt
– Ăn trưa trong chương trình 80.000VNĐ/suất/người
– Nước uống 02 chai, 0,5 lít/người/ngày
– Bảo hiểm du lịch 10.000.000VNĐ/người/vụ
– Vé tham quan động Phong Nha
– Thuyền vào động Động Phong Nha
flip-flops-icon tour phong nha 1 ngày DỊCH VỤ KHÔNG BAO GỒM TOUR PHONG NHA 1 NGÀY
– Chi phí cá nhân
– VAT

Vui lòng liên hệ 0935.167.222 Mr Thắng
http://webdulichmientrung.com
http://dulichhue.biz
http://webdulichhue.com

----------

